# Newbie



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

For some reason, arcgery hunters seem to really want to help newcomers to their sport. Thank you in advance.

I bow hunted years ago with a recurve and never really stuck with it. I never really practiced enough, I was in college and never had the time. Anyway, I am really starting to think I need to get back into bow hunting. I would mainly be hunting late season after the watrfowl have all left. I have talked with a few of the guys at Scheels and I feel fairly comfortable with their recommendations, so I think I will listen to them as far as bow selection goes, but I would like to hear others. I want a bow that is not too expensive but that I would not need to replace right away if I start really getting into it. Also, I know that your practice should be with a broadhead because that is the arrow you hunt with but as I am just starting out should I use field points until I can use them proficiently or should I just plan on dulling the broadheads and then does a guy sharpen them after all the practice?? Please help me out guys.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I have a half dozen that I shoot into a Makenzie bear target for practice and just use them for that only and they are obviously the same brand and weight that I hunt with. I have the other half dozen in the quiver just for hunting only. Some guys sharpen their broadheads but there is no way they will be as sharp as just out of the box. (let me have it broadhead sharpener guys :lol: ) I would like to be able to help you on the bow purchase but I shoot a Mathews and will forever. I don't like anything else. Start shooting at close range on them broadheads, they are too expensive to loose.

Welcome to bowhunting, (the real deer hunting) :beer:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

dj, there is a plethora of good bows to choose from that are relatively inexpensive. Hoyt, mathews, pse and a handful of others make good bows that can fit nearly any price range.

The biggest thing is to have a bow that fits. Most archery shops will have devices to measure draw length and they should let you draw the string on the bow to see what feels comfortable.

Starting out, don't even worry about brodheads. Getting comfortable shooting your bow and getting your bow tuned correctly will all be done with field points. they aren't a tremendous investment, maybe 6 or 7 bucks for a dozen.

I should mechanical broadheads, so they fly essentially like my field points. I have used Thunderheads and Rocky Mountain Premiers, and they flew fine as well (although you had to tune and sight your bow specifically for them).

The Sandhills Archery club is just outside of west fargo and has a great indoor facility that can be used year round as well as outdoor targets including a 3-D course that is in the woods. The people out there are GREAT too, most know their stuff and are willing to help out. I am a member myself, if you end up getting a bow, let me know and I will take you out there sometime.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Smalls is right, the fit is really the big thing. It is custom fit just for you. You probably won't see to many guys passing their bows around for others to shoot. (Anchor points differ etc.) I too have always found ranges and club members to be very helpful, I think it's just respect everyone has for the tradition of the sport. Good bows are never hard to sell if you do get out of it later on. Good luck.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

DJ,Be warned!Bow hunting can be very addictive!At scheels,talk to Jason Zens.He is one of the managers and really knows his stuff.If you are ready to hunt next fall I have some areas that are prime for both numbers and good bucks.Of course you have access to some red river bottoms that are just as good or better. mallard


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

Hey Dj,

Are you still thinkin going the "recurve way"?

:beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I might want to buy or trade for that recurve, I need a carp bow for my daughter. :lol:

Our season here runs from mid sept. to the first of the year so I like the changes in the woods during the time frame you can actually hunt, where as with the short gun season, it's scout scout scout and hunt for a week or two and you're done. I would think the kids can really have more fun with bowhunting too. Never too many eyes to help you look for that hot trail or maybe hand you a tree step. The real fun would be when they are old enough to do it themselves and hunt with or near you, and then be able to help them. I think my wife will have to make more time for my bowhunting if she wants to be around our daughter enough when she gets just a hair bigger. :lol:

Just try to keep it fairly simple. I put an over draw on mine once to try and gain a little more speed and it was a bad headache. My arrows whipped, and never could get it tuned, so I gave it back to the shop owner. Since then, (about ten years now) I haven't added or had to adjust a thing.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Dave, I am thinking compuond, why????/ What do you have ????


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Buy the book "instinctive shooting" by G. Fred Asbel hes one of the editors or Bowhunter magazine, before you make a decision and read it, it is just a small paperback and its really a useful book. 
IF you still have your recurve after you read this book you may be able to dust it off and just get some good arrows and be in business.

Bow hunting is a blast no matter what you use, in my opinion its the finest part of the hunting scene.


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

No, I shoot a recurve.. or I used to when I still shot.

Just wondering if you were sticking with traditional or not.

Either way I wanna get back into archery...the way waterfowl has been lately I think it might be less stressfull.


----------

